# Kameragurt Alternative?



## olli7055 (3. September 2005)

Hallo, 


ich steige gerade etwas tiefer in die Fotografie ein und habe aus diesem Grund eine Canon A1 mit reichlich Zubehör sehr günstig erstanden. Ich denke um die ganzen Zusammenhänge zu erlernen wird mir diese Kamera noch gute Dienste leisten. 


Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: 

Die A1 bringt ja ein ziemliches Gewicht auf die Waage und der Originalgurt ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu dünn. Kann ich den mitgelieferten Gurt denn ohne Probleme zb. durch diesen ersetzen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canon-Kameragurt...ryZ26054QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus. 


Gruß


Olli


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. September 2005)

Hi,

Wenn deine Kamera noch diese dreieckigen Gurtringe in den Ösen hat, dann geht es natürlich.
Wenn sie fehlen, dann müsstest du versuchen, irgendwo relativ kleine Schlüsselringe zu finden,
in denen du dann den Kameragurt befestigen kannst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## olli7055 (3. September 2005)

Hallo Martin, 


ja diese Ösen sind noch vorhanden. Dann dürfte es wohl kein Problem sein diesen Gurt zu befestigen. War mir nur nicht sicher ob sich da vielleicht ein besonderes Klicksystem oder sowas am Gurt befindet, zumal da wirklich jede einzelne passende Kamera in der Beschreibung aufgeführt wurde. 


Gruß


Olli


----------

